# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Julia: Six ways to say "Cool!" (informal)

## MasterAdmin

This video teaches informal Russian. Six ways to say "cool" include:  *Классно!
Отпадно!
Супер!
Прикольно!
Зашибись!
Здорово!*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBCQVldOz3g

----------


## Luxotr

+
Офигеть
Классно

----------


## Medved

+
Обалдеть
Зачётно

----------


## Croners

А где же КРУТО?

----------


## Dogboy182

Клёво  
ничего себе

----------


## Skiper

Все забыли про литературное слово: 
Великолепно.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Все забыли про литературное слово:
> Великолепно.

 It's not informal.  ::

----------


## Ololo

Великолепно
Восхитительно
Превосходно
Чудесно 
It's formal.  ::  
Неформальные только матерные придумываются, не считая постов выше.

----------


## sabrasmith

Офигеть 
Классно
both are better than any thing else.  ::

----------

